# Is there a benefit of using DCC on a very small layout?



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

After I am done with an inglenook layout, I want to build a coffee table layout. It is going to be a simple oval with couple of sidings. It may have an outer loop for a train going continuously but that's not decided yet. Is there a benefit of going with DCC for such a small layout or should I just stick with DC wiring?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

About the only possible benefit, other than getting all the sound functions via a DCC throttle if the decoder is a version offering sound, is that you can fine tune the drive mechanism using several tuning CV's. This tends to be important at slow switching speeds because it improves realism. Even so, a well-tuned DC drive can still run very slowly and smoothly.

For a single locomotive on a small layout, DC should suffice. For lighting effects, strobes, neutral idling sounds...DCC is king so far.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

DCC is an improvement over DC operated trains, just as DC is an improvement over pulling them along with a string. As Mesenteria said, DCC offers control over quite a few functions of the locomotive that DC just can't provide, also, you would have remote control of the turnouts as well. If you should decide to put signal control on the layout, DCC can operate signal system realistically too.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I would say it’s even more important to run DCC on a small layout in order to get the best from it. The extra features you get easily outweigh the increased cost. Overall you get more play value.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

In my opinion, DCC just provides so much finer control over things on the layout -- lights, speed control, sound, and most especially, multiple locomotives at the same time (even if only one is actually running), that there is just no reason not to.

Even cost isn't much of a factor anymore -- a good DC transformer will run you almost as much as a DCC starter set.

BUT if the only thing you're going to do on a coffee table layout is run one small train at a constant speed, then DCC doesn't get you very much.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

If you got all the DC equipment used for a good price it wouldn't be worth it financially. If you plan on buying all new equipment at a retail store I'd go DCC. By the time you add in additional power block, second transformer, power switches, etc. I think an entry level DCC system ($140) is probably cheaper, and easier to use after the initial learning curve. You can even make a DCC controller for under $25 with an Arduino.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess I will stick with DC since all my locos are DC and the small layout will not require any sound. It will be just for the kids to run loco and park few cars on one of the sidings.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You could always add DCC later if you wanted, or better yet, if the kiddies stay involved, let THEM add it!


----------



## deltaray (Nov 12, 2017)

sachsr1 said:


> You can even make a DCC controller for under $25 with an Arduino.


If keeping the price down is your primary concern for avoiding DCC, I'll second sachsr1's suggestion. I've been able to make an DCC++ setup for only about $12 using arduino uno and motor shield clones. You can get a cheap power supply from a 2nd hand store.


----------

